# These forums are great!



## Xiheua (Nov 19, 2021)

I've already made a few posts, but I thought I'd introduce myself: I'm 22, been composing for about 7 years now, was a cellist, now more of a pianist (still terrible at both though). I'm now studying "contemporary" music in Moscow, with contemporary meaning 20th-21st century aesthetics (Berg, Ligeti, Schnittke, Berio and Lachenmann were/are big influences for me).

I initially started out writing serious music, however in the last year I've grown an interest in having a career as a composer for audiovisual means (film+tv mostly, but wouldn't discard games, ads, etc.), with big influences being obviously Hans Zimmer, John Williams, Nyman, and recently lesser known Jim Williams (Raw, Titane), Hildur Gudnadottir (Chernobyl series), and many others.

At the moment I've scored just a couple of short student films, and a few fragments of other shorts, but I'm looking forward to participating in some upcoming competitions to add some credibility to my portfolio (and obviously will continue doing student shorts/other stuff for future contacts, havent got paid yet though ).

Anyways, I've found loads of useful info on the forums, and hope to add to it whenever I can. Here's some examples of my music for film so far (no video sadly, all of them are in festivals atm): https://rcrft.co/reel/ca81cd7d-e965-4c77-bcbc-a8dc35be34cc


----------



## Dirtgrain (Nov 19, 2021)

Word. And welcome.


----------



## sinkd (Nov 19, 2021)

Welcome, officially, to the forum. I agree that these forums are great!


----------



## Crowe (Nov 19, 2021)

Hi. Yes they are.


----------



## Xiheua (Nov 19, 2021)

Thanks a lot to everyone!


----------

